# Adernbelegung bei Lanbuchse via Telefonkabel



## steffenxyz (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Community,
also ich möchte mein bisheriges provisorischen Internetzugang jetzt fest installieren. Und zwar sieht es wie folgt aus:
Ich hab einen Switch der an ner FritzBox hängt. 
An dem Switch hab ich ein aufgeschnittenes Lankabel mit 8-Adern an ein 8-adriges Telefonkabel geschlossen. 
Am anderen Ende ist das Telefonkabel wieder mit nem aufgeschnittenen Lankabel verbunden, dass das an meinen PC geht.
Evtl. ist zu sagen, dass ich die Reihenfolge 1:1 übernehmen konnte, also Twisted Pair und nichts an den farbigen Adern des Telefonkabels tauschen musste, wie bei Crossover glaub ich!

Wie ihr seht, etwas provisorisch, da die Kabel einfach nur aus der Wand raushängen und das einfach doof aussieht, aber es funktioniert einwandfrei!

Jetzt möchte ich das Telefonkabel auf beiden Seiten an ne Lanbuchse anschließen.Falls das anders heißt, ich meine sowas nur mit einem Lananschluss, statt zwei!
http://tinyurl.com/3x33p4h

Jetzt möchte ich von euch wissen, ob ich bei der Verkabelung was beachten muss von der Reihenfolge. Da ich bisher wie gesagt nichts beachten musste, und im Internet für genau das Problem nicht richtig fündig wurde.
Hab das auch noch nie gemacht mit der Lanbuchse 

MfG Steffen

PS: Vllt. nochmal in Kurzform dargestellt was ich mein 
Bisher: Switch - Telefonkabel - PC
Nachher: Switch - LANBUCHSE - Telefonkabel - Lanbuchse - PC


----------



## bleifuß90 (26. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du es richtig machen willst musst du einiges beachten. 
Zum ersten einmal sollte mindestens CAT 5 Kabel oder besser Cat 5e verwendet werden. Diese Kabel sind dann richtig verdrillt und haben auch eine Farbcodierung. Dann benötigst du noch die richtigen Netzwerkdosen die auch mindestens CAT 5 sein sollten. Die Stecker nennen sich RJ45. 
Jetzt muss dann nur noch mit dem Auflege-Werkzeug die Adern der Kabel auf die Netzwerkdosen aufgelegt werden. Dies geschieht anhand der Farbcodierung die meist auf den Netzwerkdosen aufgedruckt ist. Die Belegungen sind aber auch hier nachzulesen.

Das war jetzt der offizielle Teil.
Im Prinzip funktioniert das ganze auch mit normalen ungeschirmten UAE Dosen und mit normalen Telefonkabel. Zumindest auf 100MBit Geschwindigkeit auf einer Länge von ca. 20 Meter, so war es bei mir eine zeitlang in Betrieb.

Zu beachten gibt es dann nur noch das du die Kabel 1:1 auflegen tust. Am besten auf einer Seite anfangen, Adernfarbe und die Nummer auf der du sie draufgeschaltet hast aufschreiben und auf der Gegenseite entsprechend deiner Tabelle auflegen.


----------



## steffenxyz (26. Dezember 2010)

@bleifuß90: danke für deine Antwort, also das klingt ja erstmal ganz gut

Netzwerkdosen sind Cat5 glaub ich, wenn nicht sogar Cat5e oder sogar Cat6 War schon ne weile her, als ich die gekauft hab.
Das Telefonkabel ist maximal 25 Meter lang, an der Abschirmung lässt sich leider nix ändern, aber wie gesagt funktioniert ja bisher provisorisch peferkt!

Des mit'm 1:1 war mir zwar etwas klar, aber ich brauchte ne Bestätigung, danke 
Also kann ich doch im Prinzip die Telefonkabel direkt an die Lanbuchse  anschließen, auf beiden Seiten 1:1 und dann kann ich ganz normal das  Lankabel einstecken, oder?
Die eigentliche Frage ist ja, da reicht doch einfaches abisolieren und  reinklemmen oder wie mache ich das? Ist ja eig. unabhängig vom Lankabel!


----------



## bleifuß90 (26. Dezember 2010)

Wenn deine Lan Dose in etwa so aussieht dann benötigst du so ein Auflegewerkzeug. Einfach reindrücken geht nicht.

Das ist dann die s.g. LSA-Anschlusstechnik

Bei einer CAT 6 Dose (diese ist Vollgeschirmt d.h. sie besteht aus metall)  hast du auf alle fälle solche Schneidklemmen. Also benötigst du noch das Auflegewerkzeug. Billige Modelle bekommt man schon für ein paar Euro.


----------



## dot (26. Dezember 2010)

steffenxyz schrieb:


> Also kann ich doch im Prinzip die Telefonkabel direkt an die Lanbuchse  anschließen, auf beiden Seiten 1:1 und dann kann ich ganz normal das  Lankabel einstecken, oder?
> Die eigentliche Frage ist ja, da reicht doch einfaches abisolieren und  reinklemmen oder wie mache ich das? Ist ja eig. unabhängig vom Lankabel!



Die Dose ist ja quasi nur wie eine Art Kupplung, also muesstest du da auch 1 zu 1 auflegen. Mit etwas Willen auch mit einem Schlitzschraubendreher zu schaffen.


----------



## steffenxyz (27. Dezember 2010)

ok,
danke werde es heute mal versuchen,
wünscht mir Glück.
Ich stell dann Fragen bei bedarf


----------

